# Old French Racing Videos



## raindog (17 Jan 2011)

Archive of old French cycling film.
http://www.ina.fr/vi...e-etape.fr.html
This one is Poulidor winning a mountain stage in 1962, but just keep clicking in "Vidéos Similaires" and there are more. UK racing heroes from the era get mentioned sometimes.


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jan 2011)

raindog said:


> Archive of old French cycling film.
> http://www.ina.fr/vi...e-etape.fr.html
> This one is Poulidor winning a mountain stage in 1962, but just keep clicking in "Vidéos Similaires" and there are more. UK racing heroes from the era get mentioned sometimes.



That's a very interesting link - thank you !

I'm going to pass on the details to a few friends who will be very interested. 

Raindog, I've got a Geliano frame (made in France) - do you know anything about them ?


----------



## raindog (17 Jan 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Raindog, I've got a Geliano frame (made in France) - do you know anything about them ?


I think you mentioned it on the Rory thread. Since then I've come across this page that might interest you from a French forum.
http://www.pignonfixe.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=50921


----------

